# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Problem connecting to Oracle Management Server

## dominant

I have the oracle 9i r2. How could i configure properly the OMS?

----------


## skhanal

First you have to decide whether you want to install the OMS in the same server as the database or in a different server. It is recommended to use a separate server.

OMS needs a database to store catalog information, you should prepare this database before you start.

Finally all Oracle instances must be running intelligent agent for OMS to discover them.

Check otn.oracle.com for documentation.

----------


## dominant

I have the Enterpise Manager Configuration Assistant (EMCA) and i am trying to configure the oracle Managment Server. I have created the repository but i still cannot connect to this OMS.

----------


## skhanal

Is the management service started?. Check from services list.

----------


## dominant

How could i start the management server? When i start the Enterprise Manager Console and trying to connect to OMS it says that it cannot connect with the host.

Is the username and password of the Administrator the same of the SYSDBA?

VTK-1000 : it's the code of the error.

----------


## pinkfloyd

Hi!!
Its pretty simple to start the OMS.
You can have the database as well as the OMS in the same machine. Please take special care while installing OMS after the Database Installation. Installation of OMS should be in different oracle HOME i.e should be in a different directory.THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT. else both the database and OMS will go for a toss.
When you log in to OMS the default USerid is sysman and the default password for this is oem_temp. Hope this helps.
Cheers

----------


## dominant

It worked successfully but now i have another problem. When i login to OMS via the default user/pass i cannot connect with my database on my pc(theoritically) eventhough when the Entrepsrise manager console is running as standalone i can connect with the specific database.

What that happens?

----------


## skhanal

Is the intelligent agent started in your pc?.

----------


## dominant

where can i obtain the status of the agent? Moreover how can i start it?

----------


## pinkfloyd

Hello again!
If the OS is windows200 , you can start it in two ways.
1> from the administrative tools>services 
2> open the command prompt
goto to the root directory and type the foll. command  <agentctl start>
<agentctl status> will show you the status of the agent
Anyways the agent is just used for discovery of nodes where the database is running.

If you want to use OMS, you shouldnt login to management server as stand alone.
After you login to OMS as sysman, the database will be displayed in the treeview. right click and select connect. Connect to database as system.
You will be connected.If you are not getting connected it may be because the database is down or the listener is not running.
Hope this helps

Rock n roll

----------


## dominant

Whatever username or password i use i recieve the following error : insufficient previlleges.

----------


## pinkfloyd

Try logging with user sys. login should be as sysdba.

----------


## dominant

i have tried almost everything but nothing seems to work  :Frown:  (i am using the visual enviroment that oracle offers)

----------


## pinkfloyd

Ok Lets see.
Lets give this one more try.
I'll explain from the beginning.
The procedures of installation that is.

Lets consider a fresh installation
First you install Oracle 9i database.
Lets say the Oracle Home is
OraHome90
and the path is 
c:\oracle\ora90

After the Oracle database installation we install OMS.

This time when asked for the installation path we change it to 
d:\oracle\ora91
and change the name of the Oracle Home to OraHome9i.

The OMS will be installed. During the installation itself you'll be asked for the creation of the repository.
Select the new reopsitory option.

after the installation is over reboot the machine. check in service weather agent and the oms has started. if not start agent from the command prompt by saying <agentctl start>
and the oms by saying
<oemctl start oms>

start Oracle Enterprise Management Console, select Login to OMS
enter the userid as <sysman> and the default password i.e <oem_temp>

Enterprise Management Console will be displayed. now you have the option of discovering nodes, which means adding the nodes having the databases to the Enterprise Management Console.
If you have created a database in the same machine, then it will already be displayed by default.
select the node indicating the database name, right click and select connect.
Enter SYSTEM as user and the password for system.
In the connect as option select <normal>
YOU WILL BE CONNECTED.

thats all I can say

Rock n roll

----------


## dominant

i think i forgot to chabge the path for the OMS installation unless it changes it itself.

Then i am going to reinstall the whole database, oms and client as well.

----------

